# postpartum cystocele



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried out a V2 supporter to help discomfort from a postpartum cystocele? I'm 5 weeks PP and have a grade 3 cystocele. It's very uncomfortable, especially by the afternoon, when the bulge tends to increase and really protrude vaginally.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I haven't tried one of those. But I too have cystocele. Mine is a stage 4!. I'm sorry you haven't gotten any other replies yet. I know that this sort of thing can be heart wrenching. It was for me because my midwife will not deliver anymore of my babies because of it.







: We wanted to try for another girl in 4 years. Do you know what this sort of thing is caused from? What did your doctor tell you? I've been reading Whole Woman to find more about this. Still reading it. And still learning. No one should ever have to deal with this. I hope you get better.


----------



## JennySmith (Jun 27, 2007)

I have this problem too and it seems like no one else does. What have you done to ease the problem? I am 16 months post-partum and the bulge is still quite huge- esp. in the afternoon, when I've been wearing my baby and after a bm.

My doctor doesn't seem to think it's a big deal and no one seems to know if it will affect having more children (or what it will do to my body if I do).

So, I'm not really sure what I'm saying here- but would love to talk with some other women who also have this problem.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

I think women experience saggy pelvic floors because we have under-developed ab muscles.

In my experience, including visits to a physical therapist, and 4 years of reading and study on this issue, the lack of core strength is what causes many women to have pelvic prolapse...it seems odd, but the only thing keeping women upright when their abs are weak, back muscles are weak, glutes are weak--is the pelvic floor.

So the good news is, the pelvic floor is so awesome, it can hold you up--but it cannot do it very well, and sure, by the end of the day, and any straining which causes intra-abdominal pressure to increase (i.e., the BM) will actively push the pelvic floor muscles down and out, and make the problem worse.

Carefully working on core strength, perhaps with the guidance of a physical therapist (because if your pelvic floor is currently working to keep you upright, there's a whole lot of ab-requiring moves that your body has found new ways to execute without using your abs) will allow the pelvic floor to do its job, and ONLY it's job.

It is possible for extreme birthing scenarios to cause trauma (i.e., forceps, 5 or more hours of pushing) and cause a cystocele, but I think for most women, core strength is key.

I recently read this book,
http://www.amazon.com/Baby-Bikini-Mi...3152985&sr=8-1
which might win the award for Worst Book Title Ever, but the author of this book correctly instructs pregnant and post-partum women on how to properly tone the abdominals--simply DOING CRUNCHES is not the answer, as there can be a diastis of the recti muscles. While the author doesn't talk about the pelvic floor w/ his book, it's one of the most useful books I've read on ab strength.


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

I was referred to a urogynecologist. He referred me to a PA who does pelvic floor physical therapy. I will start this week and my insurance will cover weekly therapyl. I really hope it will help.
I'll let you all know.
By the way, I bought the V2 supporter on line. It does seem to help a bit, once you get over how hideous it is! Also support undergarments like spanx help, they make some that only go to the thigh. they pull things upward so you aren't as aware of that dragging droopy feeling.


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm sorry yours is grade 4. When was your baby born?
I'm curious to know why your midwife won't deliver any more babies?


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Grade 4. It sucks. IC too which just AGGRAVATES the whole thing! What is PA? My Midwife went with me to a doctor she recommended. He scared the crap out of the both of us! He told me I look like a 60 year old...ahem down there







, I'm 29 so yes I hiccuped-BAWLED for two straight days. Got maybe two hours of sleep during that time. I can't believe he told me I look like a 60 yr old, I JUST HAD A BABY for cryin' out loud. He needs a good swift kick in the pants! If it weren't for the prayers I'd still be a basket case. All my friends prayed for me. Sorry, I don't mean to sound so pathetic. Back to your question, after my MW saw the horrified look on the nurses face and was throughly intimidated by the Dr. , she agreed with him that my next child will have to be born via c/s. Liam was born 10 wks ago. MW won't deliver anymore of MY babies. She'll still practice. That was at 8wks pp. Since then I've been doing TONS of research.

Your 5wks pp and only a grade 3. Consider your self lucky. You still have time to heal. So do I. And your SO SMART for taking care of yourself! Being pro-active in our healing process will account for a successful pp recovery.







*(In England) They won't do an evaluation for prolapse surgery until ONE YEAR post partum as they consider the vagina to be in trauma until that time. No S**T*








and
*In chinese medicine, post partum is a period of two years, your body can repair itself.*


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
(In England) They won't do an evaluation for prolapse surgery until ONE YEAR post partum as they consider the vagina to be in trauma until that time. No S**T[/B]








and
*In chinese medicine, post partum is a period of two years, your body can repair itself.*

This is amazing information and _very_ important--I did not know this....thank you for sharing!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi mamas. Mind if I join you? I am one year postpartum w/my 4th baby and recently learned I have a uterine prolapse & cystocele. My GYN recommended a hysterectomy & bladder sling (!!). Ummmmm, no! I am going to see a urologist this week, just to get a full diagnostic picture, but I am not doing any surgery. Wholewoman.com has been a lifesaver to me. I ordered her books & video. I do the exercises daily and am awaiting her book on Nutrition & Prolapse. I am also looking into Mayan Uterine Massage & seeing my chiropractor. Today I saw some Red Raspberry Leaf Tea in my cupboard, left over from pregnancy, and realized this would probably be a good thing to start drinking again too.

What's everyone else doing to take care of themselves? Anyone have any good supplement recommendations?

When I first learned about this I was so freaked out. I never suspected I could have such a thing. Other than this, I feel so healthy & strong. I vascilate between feeling optimistic and empowered, to feeling overwhelmed, depressed, and like my body is failing me.









I'd love to dialog with other mamas experiencing this if you're interested.


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

These are difficult diagnoses to have. I totally understand the feeling you have had of "my body is failing me".
It doesn't seem to make sense for any of us.
How could it be that just a few years ago I ran the NYC marathon? Now I can't walk more than 15 blocks without feeling saggy and wiped out.
I did all of that prenatal yoga, have always been very active and fit, and I end up with this?







I can completely relate.

It is also a challenge to be a mom of multiple children and deal with this.
It sounds like you are doing everything you can.
Perhaps you can get a referral for some physical therapy. There is another mdc member who has had really great results with PT.
I'm giving that a whirl.
I am also interested in nutritional support for this and would love to hear what you find.

I purchased the V2 supporter. I'm not that crazy about it, but have seen other posters on wholewoman say that it helped their prolapse. I feel like it is constricting (but i suppose that is the idea). A midwife/friend of mine recommended support shorts like hanes body enhancers or spanx. I was skeptical, but now find they help my symptoms of saggy feelings. I put them on and honestly feel like they support my pelvic floor and energize me!
I hope that your consult goes well with the specialist.
stay well.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I felt so harshly judged and maimed when the doctor said what he said and that I too needed a hysterectomy. "I hate that doctors are so cavalier about removing women's reproductive organs when there is nothing wrong with them - except that they are in the wrong place." I'm sorry, I have to give credit for nicoley73 for saying that very quote to me once. It was a broad cyber shoulder to cry on. I saw the doctor again last Saturday and this time dh went with me. He had 1 hr of sleep within 24hrs because he is in training from work. Bless him. He asked the doctor, "Bottom line, can she have a vaginal delivery or not?" His reply, "Yes". Dh- "Ookay, what can happen?" Doctor, "Probably nothing". He prescribed Premarin, an estrogen cream. He said it would speed up my recovery. I'm suppose to use it for three days straight at bed time and then every other day for two weeks and then once a month for three months then not at all. I'm afraid to use it. I'm still researching to see if its safe. I'm bf so will it effect my milk supply?
If your looking for a PT in your area this is a great site to go to. Be sure to find one that specializes in women's health.

Sorry about my grammar tonight ya'll. I love to read care free writing. It shows character. I'm sorta picky about the way I write. Excuse my poor writing skills. They're at rest because I am SO TIRED!!!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Thank you for the warm welcome mamas. I am glad to find such a supportive thread. I have been posting on Whole Woman, but not getting any replies (?) and was feeling kinds bummed about it.

Fruitful Womb, re: the Premarin, there are natural forms of the estrogen creams available called Bioidentical Hormone Replacement (BHRT) that might be a better fir for you. BHRT are made from either soy or yams. Premarin is made from preggnant horse urine. My dh works in this field. He says there are plenty of compounding pharmacies in TX that could make them up for you. You would need your doctor to write a presciption. Feel free to PM me if you'd like more info. Congratulations on your pregnancy. When are you due?

Querico, where did you buy your support shorts? That sounds really interesting, especially for when I exercise or am really busy. I also have varicose veins from my pregnancy that I thought went away, but now my prolapse seems to be pushing on them and they are painful again. Maybe the shorts could help this. I have support hose but it is way too hot for them, and they choke the life out of me!

Oh, and if you ladies are posting on Whole Woman, my user name there is H (max was taken).

So glad to meet you all.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow its nice to know who you are over there! I'll look you up. I'm not pregnant







At least I don't think I am. Dh was asking about the vaginal delivery because we want to ttc a girl in 4 yrs from now. Thanks for the info on the Premerin. Do I have to get a prescription for the BHRT? Happy 4th of July Mammas!!









~*max*~, where are my manners!







Your a wise woman!


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

I ordered a fembrace when my uterus prolapsed at 2 weeks post partum. It really helped me feel better - it was a little uncomfortable and restricting, but I felt much more secure that nothing was falling out while I was wearing it.

I'm now 11 weeks out and feel pretty much back to normal most days. I think the physical therapy really helped. I had 5 sessions and my PT told me to continue my exercises daily for at least 16 weeks. I do both kegel and core (abdomen) exercises and think that the core strengthening was key in helping my recovery. My OB had described my pelvic floor damage as significant - at 2 weeks pp my cervix was coming out of me by the end of the day - and told me that while PT couldn't hurt, it probably wouldn't help too much. But my therapist was very encouraging from day one.

These are the things that helped me:

my mother started talking about my issues with the women in her office and 3 of them experienced prolapse after childbirth that essentially resolved itself. I had no idea it was so common. It made me feel less defective to know that others had the same problem.

I limited stairs, lifting, did nothing high impact or that involved abdomenal pressure. I made sure I was not constipated - my PT said that straining on the toilet is really bad.

I knew that I needed to wait until 3 months (at least) after I weaned to make a true evaluation of my status. And I plan to bf until at least a year. So I had a long time before I could even really think about what steps I would take. And I would not despair until that point - luckily my 2 kids keep me very distracted...

I think also a positive attitude from both yourself and your loved ones helps. My dh and mom always told me that I would be fine and it really kept me going.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Wow its nice to know who you are over there! I'll look you up. I'm not pregnant







At least I don't think I am. Dh was asking about the vaginal delivery because we want to ttc a girl in 4 yrs from now. Thanks for the info on the Premerin. Do I have to get a prescription for the BHRT? Happy 4th of July Mammas!!









~*max*~, where are my manners!







Your a wise woman!









: I just assumed about the pregnancy - sorry!
Yes, you would need a prescription for the BHRT. www.womeninbalence.org and www.zrtlab.com are sites that my dh says have some good info.

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi nicoley, it sounds like you had a really positive & productive plan in place. I am really glad to hear about the women your mom knows whose prolapses healed. That is encouraging. If you don't mind my asking, you said you needed to wait until 3 months after weaning to make a decision about your course of action. Was this bc bfing has an impact on prolapse, or bc of another reason? I am bfing my one year old right now, and I have wondered how the hormones might be impacting my prolapse, for exapmle keeping my ligaments loose.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
If you don't mind my asking, you said you needed to wait until 3 months after weaning to make a decision about your course of action. Was this bc bfing has an impact on prolapse, or bc of another reason? I am bfing my one year old right now, and I have wondered how the hormones might be impacting my prolapse, for exapmle keeping my ligaments loose.

Apparently your estrogen levels are lower while breastfeeding, and low estrogen can lead to thinner, weaker vaginal tissue - that provides less support to the other organs. A lot of women develop prolapse after menopause. I have no intention of weaning early, and no doctor I talked to suggested it, but you should be done with nursing before thinking about surgery, imo.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

It is probably not necessary to wean before surgery if your cycles are normal indicating decent estrogen levels.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Just wanted to let you mamas who post on WholeWoman know that I changed my username over there to Indigo. (It's my horse's name, so it feels more powerful to me. And in this situation, I need all the help I can get!)


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *querico* 
Has anyone tried out a V2 supporter to help discomfort from a postpartum cystocele? I'm 5 weeks PP and have a grade 3 cystocele. It's very uncomfortable, especially by the afternoon, when the bulge tends to increase and really protrude vaginally.









I have one that I use almost daily. It's a life saver for those days when the bulge seems unbearable







I actually started wearing mine while pg with DS 2 yrs ago. I've also tried a pessary & a sea spong but nothing has been helpful. I did consult a urogyn & was going to opt for surgery but then I found the whole woman site & nixed surgery.

I also saw a PT who specialized in pelvic floor issues who told me there are many, many factors that contribute to this condition. Poor abdominal support _can be_ one of them but that isn't always the case. I had awesome abs prior to conceiving DD (I was training for a body building show) & I still experienced a prolapse 3 mos. PP. The PT thought it was from 8 hrs of pushing during my 1st labor


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
Just wanted to let you mamas who post on WholeWoman know that I changed my username over there to Indigo. (It's my horse's name, so it feels more powerful to me. And in this situation, I need all the help I can get!)

Indigo, cool name!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

querico, do you just have cystocele? No problems with any other kinds of prolapse? I've never heard of just cystocele and nothing else. As far as it being a postpartum issue. Not that I dont' believe you, because I do believe that its possible. Did your doctor happen to say that with a cystocele your bladder won't ever empty completely? I've been told that when the bladder drops below the pelvis it will retain urine in the area that is dropped. Does that make sense? Sorry so wordy I'm having a hard time asking the question.

I can't imagine what the V2 supporter does to make it actually work. I would love it if someone could explain that to me. Thanks







I'm so glad you mamas are opening up because I've been completely out of my mind feeling so alone in this.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Fruitful womb, I do have a uterine prolapse and cyctocele. When I went to the urologist yesterday they did an ultrasound to see if I was able to empty my bladder fully. It it came back that I am. I hope that doesn't change if it prolapses more?!

And I hear ya on the going out of your mind w/this. I am so w/you!! It helps a lot to havee others to talk to about it.

PS, beautiful pictures in your siggy.


----------



## MMGerard (Oct 26, 2005)

Great thread! I think this is one of those things that a lot of women suffer, but not many talk about.

A couple of questions about some of the support garments mentioned above: How do the Fembrace, V2 Supporter and the like work? I looked at the V2 online and it looks beyond uncomfortable. Does it provide comfort and/or does it actually help reverse the prolapse(s)? Thanks!


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

This thread has really flourished in the few days that i have been away!
Hi to all. Thanks for the positive story and tips Nicole.

I have a few comments replies to the various posters. The "body enhancers " support "shorts" are really just short versions of support hose. Here is a link to the Hanes, which are much cheaper than the Spanx, but seem to do the same thing. Again, these may not be for everyone, esp in a hot climate - they are made of nylon and spandex!
http://www.onehanesplace.com/cgi-bin...nbr=5051000000

The V2 supporter just attempts to provide support or compression to the vaginal area. To me, it's affects are external. I do not think that this will actually help reverse the problem, but may provide a sensation of support, which is often what you need when you are up and about.
It is adjustable, but I found the backstraps to be visible through certain pants.
The last time I wore it ( i only used twice) it seemed to be squeezing me more than supporting me. I think you will only know if it will help your case by trying it out. Some women seem to find it very helpful.

Re: estrogen issues. Estrace three times a week was also recommended to me intravaginally.
I was also told that Breastfeeding may delay recovery. I will continue to breastfeed my son, but am trying the Estrace. My midwife researched it and discussed with her head lactation consultant. They agree that the amount of estrogen given vaginally in this case will not impact breast milk production. I have no issues with supply so far (am 7 wks PP now), in fact I seem to have a great supply.
My uro gyn also explained that estrogen is essential for the rebuilding of collagen, which provides the structural support to the collagenated smooth muscle that encases the vagina.

I do have just a cystocele. I have an anterior vaginal wall "defect", as it is referred to medically.
It is possible to have just a cystocele, a rectocele, a uterine prolapse or all 3 or 2 of the conditions.
Here's a clip from the email from my urogyn explaining a grade 3 cystocele:
_The vagina is encased in very collagenated smoth muscle. This is attached to the arcus tendineous fascia lata with is a layer of fascia that lies on the levator muscles which are the main muscles of you your pelvic floor. In your case, instead of this being a stretching of this smooth muscle encasing the vagina, itis likely a tear of this muscle off of its insertion on that lateral fascia.
_

This clip from him was very encouraging to me:
*The greatest risk factor for this type of problem is a difficult delivery. It is not uncommon to have a 1st or 2nd degree cystocele after delivery.* All stages improve with time and most will not require any surgical procedures.* You are at a higher risk of it becoming a problem many years from now.* Hopefully by maintaining a good exercise program to keep your pelvic floor strong, you will avoid this as well.
*
(he clarified later that grade 3-4 are less common.) Improvement is still possible over time..

Thanks to everyone for the feedback. it is all very helpful.
baby cries.. must run.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *querico* 
The V2 supporter just attempts to provide support or compression to the vaginal area. To me, it's affects are external. I do not think that this will actually help reverse the problem, but may provide a sensation of support, which is often what you need when you are up and about.
It is adjustable, but I found the backstraps to be visible through certain pants.
The last time I wore it ( i only used twice) it seemed to be squeezing me more than supporting me. I think you will only know if it will help your case by trying it out. Some women seem to find it very helpful.
















t gets rid of that heavy feeling--like things are falling out of your body


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

subbing...

I had a long pushing phase last month (~4 hrs, ending in shoulder dystocia and a 4th degree tear that is currently held together with 100+ sutures...ugh) and will be seeing my OB and surgeon in 2 weeks to determine where I am physically. This thread has been a great help!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

My heart goes out to you wombatclay. My LO was a shoulder distocia birth, and it was terrifying. I think that is the reason for prolapses now.


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your pushing phase, tear and dystocia. I hope that you are feeling better each day- it must be very uncomfortable.
Best to you and your baby


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks! My birth story is in my sig if you're curious. It was a wonderful vbac right up to those last 10 minutes (and the 45 minute repair), my dd is fine despite the scare, and reallly I'm thrilled at having a drug free vbac birth.

My OB teaches a class for midwives on repairing 4th degree tears so I know she did a good job...but she told me I'm at much higher risk for incontinance, prolapse, and rectocele. And long pushing/4th degree tears seem to lead to problems down the road even when they seem fine right off the bat. She said that we need to wait till the immediate swelling/sutures are gone to see "where I am" (though full healing may take 6-8 months). So I'm 4 weeks pp now and in 2 weeks I'll meet with my OB and at 8 weeks with a PT who specializes in pelvic floor injuries.

The mamas here at mdc have been really wonderful with ideas for immediate healing and future vaginal/perineal health. And the whole woman site suggested here has been great too! I was so worried that somehow my dreamed of and fought for vbac had set me up for more surgery and a life long "problem". It's been a huge relief to find other mamas who can relate, and who have a positive BTDT voice.


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

*


nicoley73 said:



"I'm now 11 weeks out and feel pretty much back to normal most days. I think the physical therapy really helped. I had 5 sessions and my PT told me to continue my exercises daily for at least 16 weeks. I do both kegel and core (abdomen) exercises and think that the core strengthening was key in helping my recovery. My OB had described my pelvic floor damage as significant - at 2 weeks pp my cervix was coming out of me by the end of the day - and told me that while PT couldn't hurt, it probably wouldn't help too much. But my therapist was very encouraging from day one."

Nicoley73, can you elaborate further on the abdominal exercises you have been doing?
I was told not to do anything but the pelvic floor exercises for now, but really feel that abdominal toning would help. My abs feel so weak every time i get up from sitting..
I have a feeling the doc and the PA are just not sure how to guide me, so they are being conservative.
thanks for any pointers

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Querico, do you have the Whole Woman prolapse video? That has a nice exercise program that works all the pelvic, ab, & buttocks muscles relating to prolapse. It only takes about 15 minutes, which makes it very managable to do daily. Her workout on the new book is much more extensive. I am still learning that one. I wish there was a video to accompany it. That would be a lot easier. Also, before I learned about my prolapse, I got the book "Lose Your Mummy Tummy" and she seems to understand the whole prolapse issue and her ab work out seems like it might be suitable for us too. There is also a video you can buy. I may get that next. HTH.


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

No I don't have them, but will order now.
Thanks for the tip. Sounds like a great place to start- with the 15 min/day routine.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Anyone interested in an ongoing prolapse support thread? I thought maybe we could start one here & reach out to some more mamas. We can't be the only MDCers going through this!!!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

If you do start threa, would you post a link here? Also, would it be better to put that thread in Health and Healing (or are you all already there?







) or stay here since a prolapse so often comes after the birth?


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
Anyone interested in an ongoing prolapse support thread? I thought maybe we could start one here & reach out to some more mamas. We can't be the only MDCers going through this!!!

I think that is a good idea.

I'm trying to figure out if I'm feeling the cystocele or perhaps my vajayjay is getting extremely tight due to the tons of kegals I do everyday. It feels really weird inside.
I also have the other prolapses too. The cystocele gives me the most problems. Does anyone seem to be improving and if you are what makes it better? I gather the V2 supporter helps. I'm reluctant to try it because it looks really tight. Whole Woman advises not to wear anything tight. What is the Estrace made of? I've yet to use the Premerin that was prescribed three wks ago. Its made of a pregnant horses urine. (Pre) Pregnant (mer) Mare's (in) Urine.

When I lie down I'm so freakishly loose.







the opening is very tight so its possible the strange feeling I have is the vaginal walls sagging????? Or the cystocele?

~max~, thanks for the comment on my siggy


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
If you do start threa, would you post a link here? Also, would it be better to put that thread in Health and Healing (or are you all already there?







) or stay here since a prolapse so often comes after the birth?

I will definately link it, and I can start it either place. Where do you ladies think would reach the most people? Health & Healing seems to be pretty slow. I often do not get much of a response when I post over there, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
I think that is a good idea.

I'm trying to figure out if I'm feeling the cystocele or perhaps my vajayjay is getting extremely tight due to the tons of kegals I do everyday. It feels really weird inside.
I also have the other prolapses too. The cystocele gives me the most problems. Does anyone seem to be improving and if you are what makes it better? I gather the V2 supporter helps. I'm reluctant to try it because it looks really tight. Whole Woman advises not to wear anything tight. What is the Estrace made of? I've yet to use the Premerin that was prescribed three wks ago. Its made of a pregnant horses urine. (Pre) Pregnant (mer) Mare's (in) Urine.

When I lie down I'm so freakishly loose.







the opening is very tight so its possible the strange feeling I have is the vaginal walls sagging????? Or the cystocele?

~max~, thanks for the comment on my siggy









Fruitful Womb, I am sorry to hear you are feeling worse. I wish I knew more to be of help, but I am learning as I go here. I have my good days & my bad. I do feel like Christine's exercises & the posture are helping me. When I am really sore (backache, crampy, VV, discomfort inside) I resort to ibuprofin. It helps a lot. I also use ice packs & try to do some stretching. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I think a prolapse thread would be good here in birth/beyond...the health forums are slower and since many mamas are left with prolapse or other pelvic floor/organ changes as a result of birth I think this forum would be appropriate. Mamas come here to ask "what the heck is this and what do I do now?"... and I think you're right. MDC is a huge community and I'm sure there are lots of mamas here who have suffered birth injuries...


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

~max~ how far are you postpartum? You mentioned ice packs. Where does that go and what is it for? Does anyone have any idea where this comes from? Why it happens? Some say its a difficult birth and thats very understandable. I didn't have a difficult birth. Never mind, I almost pulled my uterus out during my pushing stage. Not good. 'm due to see a uro-gynecologists this friday. The last time I saw him was 2 years ago. He did a treatment of Vaginal Tens. It was used to redirect the nerve endings. Apparently, my nerves are out of wack and they need to be rewired.







: I may cancel and go for the PT. Can they do vaginal tens? My body responded well with the tens. But I have a feeling I'm going to get better results from a PT.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Fruitful Womb, I am _one year_ post partum.







I did have a very difficult shoulder distocia birth, and it was my fourth large baby (she was 9.9 lbs and I am 5'2", 110 lbs), so I guess I should not be too surprised. I also have PSD and varicose vein pain, which are aggravated by the prolapse. I use the ice packs on those.

I have another urologist apt. coming up too, and I am on the fence if I want to go. It is for the urogenics (or something like that?) testing and a cystoscope. I soooo do not want to go, and am seriously considering cancelling.

I am trying out sea sponges as a form of pessary. Yesterday was my first day. It seemed ok. Today I will try it for longer & see how it goes.

Must go have more coffee!!!!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Here's the link to the support thread. I hope you all c'mon over.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...43#post8661743


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

hi all
i had a grade 3 cycstocele at 4 wks postpartum.
my labor was long (26 hrs) and pushing phase 1 hour+ baby came out compound, meaning his hand was over his head.
I had a 2nd degree tear and at 3 wks pp discovered that something was bulging when i was in the shower.

I have been doing vaginal biofeedback/ pelvic floor PT and am greatly encouraged. Now at 8 wks pp, my cystocele is a grade 2. I have actually noticed that on certain days i feel almost normal.
yet if i have been straining (eg. picking up the kids or lifting) then i feel like my bottom is saggy.
I think listening to your body is very important. Also try not to strain or lift, which is always a challenge with litttle ones. Keeping stool soft is important to avoid straining with BMs. My friend who is a nutriotionist recommends All Bran Bran Buds every day and encourages lots of water for this issue.
my best to all who are dealing with this


----------



## Tarasanchez (Jan 4, 2008)

I am now 9 months and some pp and my cystocele is still hanging in there, and like everyone says is worse in the evening and after a bm, it actually bulges OUT after most bm's which still suprises/scares/amazes/confuses me. My doctor originally told meto wait and see if it would repair itself, but here I am 9 months later, so now he has reffered me to a specialist, who I will see next week. I have several big concerns...

1. I have no insurance (but I do when I am pregnant, and we want one more, so I wonder if I get pregnant, have the c-section if necesary and then get everything all put back where it belongs)

2. I have gained weight instead of lose since I had my baby, and I really want to start working out, but my hubby is really worried that I will make things "down there" worse an has forbidden me to do anything till I see the specialist.

3. Did I mention no insurance, and broke as a joke, because if I didn't, that is important!!!









Does anyone know of any programs that cover issues like this. Here in Nebraska we have "every woman matters" which covers screenings and some "female" procedures, but it only covers women 40-64, so I guess not EVERY woman matters!!!

Any help is greatly apriciated

Tara


----------



## querico (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Tara,
I'm so sorry to hear that you are still struggling with this and having the bulge after BMS. It is very frustrating and frightening.

I hope I can help you in some way. The insurance issue is really tough. I do not know where to direct you in Nebraska to get help with insurance.

Are you nursing? If so, I would recommend waiting until you have weaned to see the specialist. I have seen 2 urogynecologists and they both said that we won't know what we are working with until i have completely weaned. They recommend I return to see them after i have weaned and resumed menstruating.

If you have weaned, then perhaps your cystocele will need a repair. But if you are sure you want to get pregnant again, then don't bother seeing the urogynecologist now, because they won't do anything until you are finished with childbearing. They only will do the surgery when you are sure you are finished. (otherwise there is a high risk of the problem recurring)..

However, from what I understand they won't do the surgery at the same time as the csection because of the hormones. I understand they want you to return to normal estrogen state after weaning and then operate, as you need more estrogen for vaginal healing.
Did you discuss you insurance issues with your doctor or midwife?
good luck and hang in there


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

hugs mama, I'm so sorry you're experiencing this...

Come on over to the support thread for more ideas from other BTDT mamas.

Quote:

1. I have no insurance (but I do when I am pregnant, and we want one more, so I wonder if I get pregnant, have the c-section if necesary and then get everything all put back where it belongs).
Unfortunately the repair surgery can't be done during your c/s (unless you opt for a hysterectomy) since the pelvic organs are moving around so much for the next month or two. Although many care providers will say "go for c/s", the real stress on your prolapse comes during the pregnancy itself... a gentle delivery shouldn't cause any more damage than is going to happen with the pregnancy itself. So really reseach a care provider who suggests a c/s will prevent problems! And keep in mind that during a c/s your bladder is moved around a bit and then "put back"... so IMO it could make things worse!

On a different note, in terms of insurance coverage, the pregnancy insurance might cover a c/s but would consider the repair a seperate expense.

As pp mentioned... the repair surgery generally has to wait until after you're done having children (and nursing can cause a delay too). And surgery often needs to be re-done after 8-10 years. So depending on your age you might need to plan for several "lifts". It's something I remind myself a lot... assuming 10 years of decent results, I'd still be looking at 6-7 surgeries over my life! Ugh.

Quote:

2. I have gained weight instead of lose since I had my baby, and I really want to start working out, but my hubby is really worried that I will make things "down there" worse an has forbidden me to do anything till I see the specialist
There are exercise routines designed for prolapsed mamas! Have you looked at the information on the Whole Woman website? (http://www.wholewoman.com/) Or look into the Tupler Technique (the books are "Maternal Fitness" and "Lose the Mummy Tummy"...both have the same basic info but the first is designed for pregnancy/birth so if you're planning more go with that one. There's a cheat sheet online http://www.maternalfitness.com/baks_basics.pdf). And the exercise routines in "Beyond Kegels" and "The Core" are good too, and the Beyond Kegels book is especially good if you're having any incontenance.

Swimming, belly dance, some forms of yoga (think kripalu/svaroopa instead of iyengar/bikram), resistance band routines (like tupler technique)... basically things that don't put a lot of downward stress on the pelvic floor should be fine!

Hang in there mama...


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Ladies
I have a self diagnosed cystocele. My midwife didn't mention it at my pp checkup







: I figured it out on my own. I am *assuming* it isn't that bad since she didn't even tell me about it. It only feels bad if I wear dd for too long, have sex, or jog. I am hoping my period will come back even though I am ebfing, since maybe the increased estrogen would help. I will look at the wholewoman site. It sucks we all have this issue, but its nice to hear other women are going through the same thing!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
Here's the link to the support thread. I hope you all c'mon over.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...43#post8661743


----------



## Tarasanchez (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, it turns out to ba a fallen uterus instead of a fallen bladder, which of course sounds more frightening to me, but I will just have to take whatever is put on my plate. It looks like I will have my last child whenever God throws him or her into the plan and then I will have a (gulp) hystorectomy (which I know I am not spelling correctl right now, but I tried) and he said the same thing, that I will have to wait until my hormones level out to ge tthings taken care of, so we will just have to start planning finacially. Thanks for the feedback ladies.


----------

